# Disposing of Rat poison question



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I have to get rid of some Decon rat poison. I am not sure of a safe way to do it. Our city lets us get rid of this kind of stuff but
only ounce a year and the next time is next summer. I don't want to poison any pets or wild animals and don't want it getting into the ground water. I have it triple bagged in baggies. Would
just keeping it until next summer be the best thing?
Rod


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Rodster, I'd say the best bet is to hold on to it until the specified time. Mean while, put the baggies into a WELL MARKED can or box, and store it in a safe place away from children,,,, you know.
Also, NEVER handle rat pioson or other pesticides with you bare hands, it can be absorbed through the skin. Some pesticides do more damage on your skin than if swallowed!!!:fineprint


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Parts man
I have it in 3 zip loc bags one inside the other and clearley marked. I put it in a safe place out of reach.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that stuff is scarey...ive never used it because im always afraid my dog would sniff and taste the stuff.... 

They should sell a neutralizer for the stuff to offset the poison for disposal purposes...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

HI
I am afraid of it also. I would never use it again. I had some bats in my attic after the roof was replaced so I put it up there.
After taking it out I could not find how to get rid of it. 
I read that that the Decon causes the blood not to clot so the
lungs bleed. If a pet eats a wild animal that has eaten the poison
they will be poisoned also. One of the signs is that the stool will
have blue-green color in it. If you see this take pet to emergency right away. 
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i had mice in my truck a few years back... I decided to use decon instead of mothballs... What a friggin mistake.. the mouse died in my kickpanels on the inside of the truck.. it took days to figure where the rotting thing was.. and it took months before the smell finally went away...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you can find an old ammo can; they are very good at sealing stuff up water & air tight. Keep in the ammo can until you can dispose of it properly. That way nobody or any thing can get into it in the mean time.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I had one die in my AC vent. Every time I turned the heat on, the damn thing would reak to high hell. I end up dis-assembling all the vents to get the little mouse out. I then dis-infected the whole AC/heating duct.

Nasty.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what was left in my truck was only a small (maggot infested, but small) little mouse.. who knew such a little thing could ruin my truck like that...


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*poison*

If the poison will kill mice and rats it is even more dangerous.Mice can vomit ,rats can not.I use professional rodent bait because of the horses but only in the tack room that is seperate from the rest of the stable.I use a tray designed for it. It has a wire screen over the bait so cats or dogs can not get into it.I have barn cats and have never lost one.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

a .22 does a great job on mice and hones your marksman skills. Holes are easy to patch too. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

true argee, but a shotgun requires no skill and is more fun... except for the mice.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I trap inside and poison outside in special designed bait holders. Poison is nasty stuff, but it is the only way I have found to deal with a heavy infestation. once under control traps are fine. Remember that rats and mice can carry alot of nasty things that can affect your pets, animals and you.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have used a pellet rifle on mice and rats. A .22 is a bit much and you really need to be careful what is down range. The pellet rifle does a nice job without putting holes in the building. One of my gun magazines actually had an article on mouse hunting. The fella sat in his back yard with a pellet rifle and was picking off the "herd" at ranges of 10-15 feet. His neighbor sees him and asks "What's up?" The fella answers that he is mouse hunting. After the neighbor quits laughing and sees a couple of mice getting picked off, he asks if he can hunt too. Seems you don't have to be particularly quiet as a mouse will ignor most stuff that is over 10 feet away (their perceived safety zone) and it does indeed improve your marksmanship. One of the few things I enjoy more than seat time on a tractor is trigger time hunting something.:smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mouse Hunting*

I Don't like to mouse hunt. By time I get done gutting and cleaning the little buggers there is not much meat on them.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I usually let the cat clean and skin the mice. She is too old and too fat to catch them any more, but she enjoys the meat.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*You can come down here*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I have used a pellet rifle on mice and rats. A .22 is a bit much and you really need to be careful what is down range. The pellet rifle does a nice job without putting holes in the building. One of my gun magazines actually had an article on mouse hunting. The fella sat in his back yard with a pellet rifle and was picking off the "herd" at ranges of 10-15 feet. His neighbor sees him and asks "What's up?" The fella answers that he is mouse hunting. After the neighbor quits laughing and sees a couple of mice getting picked off, he asks if he can hunt too. Seems you don't have to be particularly quiet as a mouse will ignor most stuff that is over 10 feet away (their perceived safety zone) and it does indeed improve your marksmanship. One of the few things I enjoy more than seat time on a tractor is trigger time hunting something.:smiles: *


Come down here and hunt Nutria we have way more then we need and you can eat them and sell the fur.:smiles: 
Jody
http://www.nutria.com/site.php


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Let me see if I understand all the stuff about Nutria, the state of Louisiana will pay me $4 per tail, I can sell the rest of the fur for more money and the meat can be sold at market? They look to be a little bigger than mice and about half the size of a New York rat so I would think a .22 would do nicely. This looks like an easy money maker to me. I wish I was closer, I could use the extra money to buy some more tractor stuff.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

A few years ago I bought a Crossman .22 pellet air rifle. The gun is pretty accurate and is quite effective at killing larger sized vermin like squirrel and skunks.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

makes me want to stay out of the chinese restaurants in Louisiana 


"Nutria, The other white Meat"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Kinda looks like a Muskrat. Those Loosianins kinda have a different dialect. What was that, what Andy was calling oranges?:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Its a RAT*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Kinda looks like a Muskrat. Those Loosianins kinda have a different dialect. What was that, what Andy was calling oranges?:lmao: *


But it isn't no Muskrat.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*First annual*

Tractorforum Family picnic at Andy's this summer. 
We can Bar-B-Que up a mess of then Nutria's.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

those Nutria can tear up lot ground we have thm here thy tryin keep lid on thm b4 thy do damage i say hunt thm n give meat 2 needy hungry pple thy lil bigger thn a Muskrat n thy are good eatin :eat: the muskrat tht is lol neveer hjad a nutria thy trap n eat thm dwn on eastern shore Md


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

If you would feel better not having it around.You could talk to a local farmer.That would be willing to buy it im sure.It is used heavily on hog farms and any farm where grain is stored.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I heard a couple of years ago that you are required to get a hunting license in California in order to set mouse traps. Has any one else heard of this??? 
:fineprint


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

Here's an idea on disposing of your poison. Get some gloves when you handle it #1. Then get yourself an empty milk container and put it in the carton. (preferably a gallon size) then place the lid back on the container and dispose of it that way. It's sealed, plastic doesn't decompose and it's environmentally safe. 

Hope this helps.:friends:


----------

